

Becoming a CEO - pbnaidu
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20080501/ask-inc-turn-me-into-a-ceo.html

======
LPTS
If your strategy for becoming a CEO is to write a letter to Inc.com magazine,
to see what they think, you need a new strategy. Fast.

